# FS: 25g Hagen tank(29.5"x12.5"x16"),canopy,light & Stand // 10 gal glass top



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: 25g Hagen tank(29.5"x12.5"x16"),canopy,light & Stand // 10 gal glass top*

25g Hagen tank(29.5x12.5x16),canopy,light & stand 
Tank is in great condition, no leaks or chips
measures 29.5"l x 12.5"w x 16"h
light fixture is T8 and has a 20w Aqua-Glo bulb in it
Stand can be used as a stacker as it held 2 of these tanks before
overall good condition, no water damage but could use some touch ups
measures 31.5"l x 13.5"w x 25.5"h 
I have a old Aqua Tech 20-40 filter I could throw in with it if needed & a bag of gravel but no heater
asking $70 obo


















Marineland Perfecto Glass Aquarium Canopy new (19.5" x 9.5") fits standard 10g tank... $10










prefer pick-up please
feel free to PM me with any questions or offers


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

gonna bump this up one time, the more I look at it , the closer it becomes to being set up in my bedroom lol


EDIT: got tired of looking at it, it is now set-up in my bedroom lol


----------

